# mrs. magillicutee..or whats left of her.



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my new ghost prop mrs. magillicutee. She was once a kindly old woman that lived in the corner house.She always had a smile for all those who passed by.As time passed though the neighborhood started to decline and then came the gang.A bunch of roughneck mean spirited hoodlums.They seemed to take delight in doing mean spirited deeds to the kindly old lady.She was terrified of this gang of hoodlums and it seemed the police could do nothing to stop them.One night a prank went terribly wrong and mrs. magillicutee's house caught fire. As the hooligans ran they could hear the old woman scream in agony and they just caught sight of her form at the window trying to get free before the fireball erupted and then all became silent.Well now mrs. magillicutee has returned and her new home is in Primmsylvania.On halloween night she roams the graveyard looking for kids that are up to no good.She appears all in white with long cold white fingers that burn to the touch. Be repectful on halloween night, or she just might touch...YOU!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool i like the blue light effect very creepy


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Kprimm she is cool. She is going to unnerve some tots.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice ghost!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

here is the only pic of her i have in the dark right now.I may move the light up a bit more.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That ghost looks awesome how did you make that?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice job! I love how she looks in the dark, the blue light is a really great touch!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I would leave the light at the bottom and just add a small led spot light pointing at her face


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool looking lady!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh the lighting on the ghost is awesome! It looks really creepy! I agree with hpropman about adding a small led spot at the face because that face is scary looking and you really can't see it. Very nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Her eye makeup is lovely

She looks like one no-nonsense, "don't mess with me" type of lady.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes i think i need to add a small spot to her, now i just have to find a place to get one thats not too expensive.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

i think you should shred the material a little it looks good but also looks like just a sheet over a frame if you were to distress the material it may appear more like a floating ghost not a floating sheet, especially with the pattern of the sheet its very ornate and may look better ripped up a little to get rid of crisp edges. This takes your prop to a different look of old ghost.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like this ghost a lot. I think you could do several other types static props with that mask painted differently.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

She's fantastic...love the head! I'm sure she will make quite a few kids quite nervous this year! I like the background story too


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Magillicutee...wasn't that what Lucille Ball's character's maiden name was in "I love Lucy"?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Archivist, you are exactly right and there is a reason for this so heres the whole story. I go up to mackinaw every year with my whole family.We all pile into the back of the pick up truck and drive down the old back roads, like a haunted drive.A couple years ago my little neice (13 at the time) kept saying how lame we were and we couldnt scare anyone and she kept ruining it for all the other kids.Well me and my uncle got a plan and 2 nights later we put it into affect.Out in the woods on the property there is an old ramshackle hunting blind, my uncle spun this tale about how ol lady magillicutee used to live there and no one knows what ever happened to her.Well i went out in the woods with a white sheet on and an old white mop on my head from the barn and just waited at the old blind for everyone to come riding back there in the truck.As they got close, i flashed on a lantern i had under my sheet and lept out of the woods running straight toward the truck.Well the kids darn near pissed themselves right there and my neice (the one who said we were lame) yelled "get away from me you white bastard". The entire family exploded into laughter. So i made the ghost lady in honor of that great family adventure we had. So thanks to my uncles quick thinking trying to invent a name for the old lady miss magillicutee was born.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice, I like the blue tint as well. Any identification on the mask?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Kprimm, isn't fun when the party pooper gets dumped on? She must have screamed her head off! Too bad you couldn't have had a video of it, I would love to have seen her reaction.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OOO Like the look of the blue light. creepy and interesting!


----------

